# CT: Adam to Christ Review



## zsmcd (Jun 2, 2016)

I cannot find a Presbyterian/Reformed review of _Covenant Theology: From Adam to Christ _(Coxe/Owen). Is anyone aware of one? I am currently in school and have way to many books on my reading list but would still like to get a good overview of the book. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 2, 2016)

Coxe's book is dated from 1681 (outtakes of Owen , d.1683, on _Hebrews_ date from the previous decade). This 335yr old publication is of primary interest today in the modern RB movement. It was a defensive/positive work emanating from the Baptist party. It's use today is primarily to show how old is the pedigree of Covenantal-Baptist theology, and that it has a direct association with the LBC1689.

A modern P/R review of this work--something other than a brief blog post notice or the like--doesn't strike me as something "pressing" under the circumstances. That's not to say it might not be of use to anyone. It might relieve our ignorance (mine included) without having to take on the work. Why might this book become significant enough to P/Rs to warrant a significant P/R response, absent some particular burr-under-the-saddle?

I notice that RScottClark includes this book for the WSC course *HT566 History Of Covenant Theology under his "Recommended Primary Sources" (after required readings, primary and secondary). http://rscottclark.org/2014/02/ht566-history-of-covenant-theology/

I think moderately critical reviews might be more helpfully sought from reformedish places like Master's Seminary and Detroit Baptist (maybe even DallasTS, not known for any Reformed leanings of late), places that have defined themselves as "dispensational" or possibly "non-CT;" for it is in those contexts (we might say, to the left of the RBs) that the allure of an alternate--even unknown--origin of Baptist identity offers a challenge and seeks fresh adherents.*


----------



## zsmcd (Jun 2, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> think moderately critical reviews might be more helpfully sought from places like Master's Seminary



A critical review from Master's would be an interesting read.


----------

